# I thought you guys would get a kick out of this!



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought a 2 pound canister of catnip pellets for my cats.

A long-distance friend of mine has a cat that could be my Sigmund's TWIN (check out this picture!) and we always joke that they would be friends too.










Well, I decided to send her some of the catnip to share with her baby, but I thought it would be much more fun coming from Sigmund.

I wrote up this letter and included it in the package:











I just had to share. Hope this gives you a good laugh too! :lol:
morea


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, cute letter, lol! :lol: I cannot tell if they are twins though, but they do look the same, except you have to show a picture w/ the eyes open :wink: .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is a really cute letter!  They do look alike.  Has she wrote back yet?


----------

